# new cumberland dam questions



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

me and a buddy went to the nc dam on the WV side for the first time today. 

what is the wall you guys talk about? is it the wall before the rocks with the cable handrail you would have to climb up on? and if so how do you fish off it, seems like its a good 15 ft from the water. 

also where do you guys park. we parked about a half mile north of the dam and walked south down the tracks. 

all gates were open when we were there , current was too strong up by the dam so we walked down the bricks a good ways catching some nice smallmouth and a few walleye and sauger.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

That is the wall but the gate has to be closed to fish it.also i park on top at the park and walk straight over the hill.its steep but much faster.just follow the path down thru the woods and you will see th trail


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

willyb021 said:


> me and a buddy went to the nc dam on the WV side for the first time today.
> 
> what is the wall you guys talk about? is it the wall before the rocks with the cable handrail you would have to climb up on? and if so how do you fish off it, seems like its a good 15 ft from the water.
> also where do you guys park. we parked about a half mile north of the dam and walked south down the tracks.
> all gates were open when we were there , current was too strong up by the dam so we walked down the bricks a good ways catching some nice smallmouth and a few walleye and sauger.


Yes on the wall,,, with the cable.
I built a fish lifting basket,,, a little tricky with a lot of current,,, but do-able.
We only fish the WV side when the #1 East side gate is closed. That produces a great back-wash that fills up with fish!
When Bank fishing on the WV side,,, fish at the end/ beginning of the trees, about 200yds down from the dam,,, should be a rope there,,, if not, let me know if it's gone. PM me and I'll bring down another one.

When the water is too high or too many gates are open,,, fish the OHIO side.
The great backwash, and fish, will be at the end of the lock wall!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh ok. yeah the rope is still there down at the end of the rocks. 

and me and my buddy parked at the park at first and walked all the way around the walking trail but couldnt find a path.... from down at the bottom it looked like it might be managable cutting straight down from the deck but its a jungle! i seen a little cut in the hillside with rocks and possible a stream running down in, but it looked a little sketchy, is that what your talking about?

and yeah i can imagine the fish you could catch if the closest gate was closed. unfortunatly it was roaring. ill have to try back when the rivers down a little more and hopefully its closed.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As far as I'm concerned, unless you are a billy goat or mountain lion....piss on coming over that MOUNTAIN!! Did it once, NEVER again!! I always park at the gates, just at the bottom of the hill, yes, north of the dam. It's about a 12 minute walk. Unless you're loaded with gear, not so bad. Done it a thousand times and in my fifties and smoked cigs for yrs. Now coming back with a bucket of fish with water can be a pain. Make yourself a bridge net or buy one for use on the wall. As I said in the other NC dam post, when water is up like now, always call ahead. Seen countless 4# + walleye come out of there. 2 friends each pulled ten lb'ers out there. One on new yrs day! Good luck...


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah that hill is no joke, itd be nice if they built some steps coming down from the deck. 

and i seen a couple guys using one of those nets at pike island dam today, pretty nifty


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone know if the wipers are in yet,I used to fish there alot but haven't been for a few years,with gas prices I'd hate to waste a trip.Best bet for the wall is a drop net,I've made a few.Just be sure to put a rock in the bottom for weight to help negate the current.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

They're definitely "in there," but the water is ridiculously high. You could try the tribs. May is always a good month for the hybrids.


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

hey willy lets go fishing


----------

